# Army Painting Challenge - April 2012



## humakt

Here is Aprils thread. Good luck everybody xxx


----------



## scscofield

Scouts for this month.


----------



## Ultra1

My entry for April, IG infantry squad


----------



## Rameses

Here are my entries a Games Workshop Farseer and Chapter House Studios Farseer. 

I love both Farseers and relish the chance to paint them!


----------



## Carna

My entry, 5 Terminators:


----------



## jaysen

I know I talked about doing scouts for April, but I just can't get into it. I think I'll do a regular ole tactical squad instead.










I still can't seem to upload any attachments.


----------



## ThumperHS

*V-Tau FW w/ Pulse Rifles*

For April, I will be painting a full squad of Fire Warriors with Pulse Rifles ... I'll add another devilfish if I finish early.


----------



## Moriouce

From Altansar I present to you five Eldar Jetbikes.








Shin Cannon and Warlock upgrades.


----------



## Scythes

I'll be doing another dread this month, it'll be close to the other one but this one will be on tracks instead of legs and it's taken a lot more work to strip the 4-5 layers of globbed on paint. I'll get my before pics up soon.


----------



## reavsie

Guardian squad this month, primed with Army Painter red:

reavsie1

Best of luck to all entering.

Reavsie


----------



## smidge222

I'll be doing my librarian in termi armour with a storm shield. 








Good luck everyone this month.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

A lich king for me!


----------



## Garion

I will be painting up a Doom of Mal/zoanthrope this month










sorry for the poor quality, just had to rush it with my phone camera. the finished model will be a high standard of photo.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

I'll be painting a 5 man assault/berserker squad (I haven't decided which codex I'll use yet) for my Soul Drinkers army, and if I have time I'll get a vehicle/more marines done as well










(ignore the random painted parts, there from old marines)


----------



## cirs85

Kommandos!


----------



## infernalcaretaker

I'm actually going to paint something this month!

All the parts are in the same place - the Rite of Assembly is being chanted by the menials in the background of the dimly-lit workshop, deep in the bowels of my garage...

Pictures soon to follow!!! Watch this space... ¬¬


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

I'll be painting up the overlord from the A-barge. I have lot's to clip, clean, assemble, and prime yet so I'll go w/ the single model this time. I'll post pics later, left my SD card for the camera at work ... DOH!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Not sure if I'll have much time this month, but I want to get these guys done and on the table ASAP.


----------



## Saulot

Hello Gents!

This is what I'm painting for this month:










Cheers!


----------



## jaysen

If I get done with my squad soon enough, I'm going to start on this side project:

Blood Angels Fell Blade


----------



## Marneus Calgar

5 DA scouts, I will do it this month!


----------



## Taggerung

Here is my entry. Squad of 10 Death Korps of Krieg Grenadiers










They are still in the bag, but should be good enough since I need to assemble them today.


----------



## apidude

Unit 1, Squad 1, Ranks 1 and 2 (including Command) of Kerotk's Saurus Warriors are on the spotlight for April....


Good luck all.....

Starting Pics for Aprils models:


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Here is my entry for April:










I have two wolves from the new 40K Fenrisian wolves box I want to add to make it a unit of ten, but I am waiting for sprue pics to be accepted by the srue database first before I build the wolves.


----------



## bixeightysix

Finally going to have a painted Daemon Prince after this week...that's the plan at least. :grin:










**After this MONTH, not week. I was a tad excited!**


----------



## Old Man78

My next attempt Mr Culln to be used in my custom chapter, hopefully I wont fail as I did with my termi chaplain, next month the troops!


----------



## Zero Effect

This month I will be attempting to complete the first Ravager of the Kabal of the Poisoned Vines.
Ravager 1 WIP 1

Ravager 1 WIP 2


Good luck to all that have submitted their entries and going to this month. 

Zero Effect


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Here's my entry
























All from the space hulk set, i think i've set myself a big one to do them justice


----------



## cirs85

gimmie space hulk terminators! if i could get my hands on them, I would do a deathwing army. You will do em just fine. But before you get to far, drill out the stormbolters and flamer!! plz!


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

cirs85 said:


> gimmie space hulk terminators! if i could get my hands on them, I would do a deathwing army. You will do em just fine. But before you get to far, drill out the stormbolters and flamer!! plz!


Lol, I got the whole box set last year for Xmas and yes it's about time I bought a drill to start with the more finer detail, I've also got Lorenzo ( I think) and the assault cannon left but there for another day oops forgot still got the liby too


----------



## Skari

I would like to re-enter the RJB's that I did not even get a chance to start since last month due to life getting in the way:


----------



## Rameses

Skari said:


> I would like to re-enter the RJB's that I did not even get a chance to start since last month due to life getting in the way:


I just love the DE Reaver Jet Bikes.
I've seriously considered taking the "frames and riders" the RJB and converting them using the "nose" of the Eldar Jet bike and Guardian bits for my future Eldar Jet Bike squads. I just haven't found a good deal on EJB's on eBay yet :biggrin:


----------



## lokis222

None of my malifaux crews have made it in. Back ordered all to hell so, I am just going to be doing the five models I actually have right now and hope this back order thing clears up. Already been waiting over two weeks.

Without further ado, the stiched togethers or as I like to call them: Oogie Boogie 










and the other one:










this is lelu:










and his sister? lilitu:










finally, but the one I hope to do the most justice to, the doppelgänger:










that is the front and the back... well the back is raw meat as befits someone in mid change:










cheers and good luck all. 
josh


----------



## lokis222

they came out small, but if you are interested, press crtl+ to increase screen size. the resolution holds to a decent extent.


----------



## jaysen

I took some time tonight and finished up squad member no. 1 as a test subject. I'm trying a slightly different technique than what I used on the bikes or on last year's 8th company marines. 

What do you think?


----------



## louisshli

Just wanted to wish everyone good luck with the army painting competition this year. All the best and keep up the great work so far. Saw some fabulous painting for the month of March.


----------



## xenobiotic

Ancient Battle Brother Reporting for... Painting?

Aprils entry:


----------



## troybuckle

Ill be painting this big gal!


----------



## Scotty80

Anyone else having problems attaching pictures at the moment?
I'm trying to attach a jpeg of the three zoanthropes I intend to do this month, but the attachment window keeps returning a "internal server error" style error.
The jpeg is within the required image size limits.
I'm using Chrome, if this is known to cause issues.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Well, didn't find my SD card but I managed to dig out the USB cable for my camera so here's the pic of my overlord:








I opted to do him in sections so I'll be able to get paint on everything w/o having to have contortionist's hands.


----------



## lokis222

Scotty80 said:


> Anyone else having problems attaching pictures at the moment?
> I'm trying to attach a jpeg of the three zoanthropes I intend to do this month, but the attachment window keeps returning a "internal server error" style error.
> The jpeg is within the required image size limits.
> I'm using Chrome, if this is known to cause issues.
> Thanks for any help.


yeah. i bypassed it by using photobucket to attach the files.... however... my pics came out small.


----------



## Turnip86

About time I got my entry going so here's a before shot:










Outriders/Pistoliers - can be built up as either so eventually they'll be magnetized. At the moment the all powerful white tack will be doing the job.


----------



## Doelago

Going to try and get this command squad assembled and painted before tomorrow evening. Going to Turkey on Sunday, and I have no idea if I can be arsed to paint a shit once I get back. 

Going to paint them up in some Ultramarine style colors so that they fit in alongside my Space Marines.


----------



## Scotty80

Three brain bugs for this month!


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

Chris Guard of Mardat said:


>


And they're done, with lots of blood to show they've been converted to Khorne (but only on the side facing forwards to show their fearless/berserk/reckless nature), the gold is a bit messy (used the wrong brush) but other than that I'm happy with them - I will try and update the photos when I have decent batteries, they make it impossible to get a good picture:


























Looking forward to seeing other finished entries


----------



## Moriouce

Scotty80 said:


> Three brain bugs for this month!


Can't see the pics since I'm on work but I guess you meen Zoanthropes :grin:


----------



## Midge913

Pics came through just fine for me....


----------



## Doelago

Doelago said:


>


And finished.


----------



## Rameses

Chris Guard of Mardat said:


> And they're done, with lots of blood to show they've been converted to Khorne (but only on the side facing forwards to show their fearless/berserk/reckless nature), the gold is a bit messy (used the wrong brush) but other than that I'm happy with them - I will try and update the photos when I have decent batteries, they make it impossible to get a good picture:
> **snip**
> Looking forward to seeing other finished entries


Looking good! Love the PLog too!


Doelago said:


> **snip**And finished.


Looking good! I love a well painted Imperial Guard Unit.


----------



## Garion

wow that was quick, they look great k:


----------



## DeathKlokk

OK this month will be a giant for my Kholek/Throgg Monster Mash army:










[Pictured with " Sgt. OopsIcrappedmypants"]

And a 6-man Sternguard squad for my Sons of Medusa. I will post pics when the conversions are done and my camera is operational. 

Is it cool for me to post shots of last months stuff in here since I couldn't get shots in last month?

Man, going from 26 minis to will be nice this month. Of course my late start might just balance it out...lol


----------



## zotb

Gonna try to get 3 lone wolves along with wolves done this time. 










Sorry about the sucky pic.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

zotb: is that a Chaos Warrior shield I see?



Rameses said:


> Looking good! Love the PLog too!


Thanks


----------



## Josh101

I almost forgot about this one, im gonna paint up the new fenrisian wolves:biggrin:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Sorry for the delay folks, been in Turkey for a week and had no net access. My mission for this month will be something a little easier than last months therefore. i'll be working on my warboss model. Any of you which have checked my log will have already seen him but here he is nonetheless. 









I wil also attempt to get these five nobs complete though i'm only going to set the warboss as my challenge as i'm having issues with my pc which have messed with my timetable for writing.


----------



## Kreuger

*Chaos Continued: Possessed Vindicator*

Alrighty, for April I'll be painting up my possessed chaos marine vindicator. I've been in the process of converting and sculpting detail on it for more than a year off and on among maaaany other projects.





























Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## TheKingElessar

I'd reeeeally rather not do an Independent Character again this month like last month, but with the GW paint change am not 100% sure how to translate the plans I had to do my Blood Angels into the new reds, and haven't sufficient quantities of the old reds...

To top it off, am working all week (what's a *holiday*?) and won't have any chance to experiment. 

This is going to be fun...


----------



## DeathKlokk

King of Spain...or excuses? :grin:


----------



## zotb

Chris Guard of Mardat said:


> zotb: is that a Chaos Warrior shield I see?


Indeed it is. There for my counts as Space Wolves Chaos Space Marines. Here's a better pic.


----------



## TheKingElessar

DeathKlokk said:


> King of Spain...or excuses? :grin:


What has Aramoro got to do with anything? :scratchhead:
:wink:


----------



## Moriouce

That thing looks freaking awesome Kreuger! Love to see it at the end of the month.


----------



## Scythes

Not actually started yet as the autocannons and tracks for my dread have not come in the mail yet. Gonna change this months unit to some Sternguard that I should be receiving in the mail in the next couple days. Also, I know it's not required, but I'm gonna finish the five I started a while back for a full 10 man squad with four combi weapons. Pics as soon as they come in, mail is such a pain here.


----------



## Uveron

I will be painting a squad of 7 Plague marines


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I have decided to start doing some Libbies .... I am putting two with Jump packs and two foot slogging. I bought a grey knights box to use for the psychic hoods. This is the first one.



















I was quite happy with the posing possibilities, although I did have to pin the shit out of everything.


----------



## DeathKlokk

TheKingElessar said:


> What has Aramoro got to do with anything? :scratchhead:
> :wink:


Ugh, sorry. Got my pseudonyms of screen names mixed up...

Oh the SHAME! :scare:

Almost got my Sternguard assembled. I'm waiting on a combi plas bit for the sgt. I officially hate Plasma Cannon hoses now.


----------



## scscofield

scscofield said:


> Scouts for this month.




































Look some finished scouts.....


----------



## TheKingElessar

How is the metallic green achieved?


----------



## scscofield

Base dark angels green, heavy drybrush of chainmail, coats of the green wash till I am happy with the color.


----------



## bitsandkits

add a little varnish to the wash to give it some adhesion so it does not settle too much, i used this method for doing eldar weapons.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Hmm, thanks. I had previously achieved similar results simply mixing some Boltgun and Snot Green (yes it is!) but it was some years ago, and the proportions are looong gone from my brain stem. To be honest, was hoping it was as simple as one of the new GW washes covering silver well enough it required almost no effort at all! Haha. Love the effect you've achieved though.


----------



## smidge222

Just thought I'd put a quick update on how I'm doing so far this month the blue is all done and the brown bits you see will eventually be gold .


----------



## scscofield

TheKingElessar said:


> Hmm, thanks. I had previously achieved similar results simply mixing some Boltgun and Snot Green (yes it is!) but it was some years ago, and the proportions are looong gone from my brain stem. To be honest, was hoping it was as simple as one of the new GW washes covering silver well enough it required almost no effort at all! Haha. Love the effect you've achieved though.


I have been wondering if I could get away with just the metallic then some wash over it. Haven't gotten around to testing that, am also curious if the new glazes over metallic would give the same result.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

scscofield said:


> I have been wondering if I could get away with just the metallic then some wash over it. Haven't gotten around to testing that, am also curious if the new glazes over metallic would give the same result.


Washing boltgun metal with thrakka green (perhaps a few times) would produce a very similar result indeed. The washes work all sorts of wonders on metallics.


----------



## scscofield

Main reason I have been sticking with what I have been doing is because the heavy drybrush combined with the washes leaves it looking weathered and worn looking. I don't think I would get the same effect if it was a uniform metallic under the washes.


----------



## Boc

Okay, I'll be painting for this month the exact same unit I failed to paint last month! 10x Warriors:










Here's to hoping laziness does not conquer me yet again


----------



## jaysen

I've had good luck washing boltgun with black ink mixed with flesh wash in order to make a rusted iron look for my ogre kingdoms army.


----------



## Kreuger

Well, now I feel old. 
I still have pots of the GW metallic green, blue, and purple . . . from back when citadel made them, now 4 or 5 paint editions ago.


----------



## scscofield

I only been doing this for a year or so now, wish I had started it back when I was in the Army.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

GrimzagGorwazza said:


>


Completed


















































I've decied i'm gonna leave the nobs for now as i am in the mood to work on some of my half finished vehicles, the nobs may end up as another unt in this challenge instead.


----------



## Scythes

Well, still waiting on those models, it's been 25 days, at 4 weeks I'm gonna email GW and politely ask WTF, partly cuz I don't remember getting a dispatched email. I wish I'd taken pics of my terminators pre-painting cuz I finished those yesterday. I also finished a Cygnar Lancer Warjack this month. Just waiting on my sternguard stuff from GW or the tracks from the Rapier from FW, either one will make a new addition to my army......


----------



## redemptionlife

Just saw discussion a couple of pages back about metallic colours, thought I would add my 2 pence..

Vallejo make a metallic medium that you can thin your paints with out of the pot and make them metallic, it works amazingly well and allows you to highlight like you normally would, but using total metallics with any colour you like, no need for washes  

Awesome thread as well, might go in for may


----------



## Taggerung

Here is a WIP for my grenadiers. This is about 60-70% done. No washing, shading or weathering has been done, just the base colors on almost everything except the tubing.




























Also bonus of my 95% finished heavy mortar. Still need to apply weathering to the non-metal sections.


----------



## Rameses

Hey y'all here's my completed Farseers, any C&C is welcomed.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Where's the Farseer on the left from?


----------



## Midge913

I believe that it is the doomseer from Chapterhouse studios


----------



## TheKingElessar

That was also my belief, though I do not wish to be rude if it is a custom sculpt. I am content to bite my tongue until confirmation is had - I will not fund their site by visiting it.


----------



## Rameses

TheKingElessar said:


> That was also my belief, though I do not wish to be rude if it is a custom sculpt. I am content to bite my tongue until confirmation is had - I will not fund their site by visiting it.


Aye it is the Doomseer from Chapter House studios.


----------



## Boc

Holy shit I've actually finished a unit for the first time in like 6 months...










Woot done!


----------



## jaysen

*Finished*

Okay, I've finished my Tactical Squad, 1st Sqd, 3rd Company "Iron Helms", Blood Angels.


----------



## DeathKlokk

Got my bits in today. My sgt. Will get converted tomorrow and initial shots posted. 

Looks like I've got half a month. Although I'm painting something very big tomorrow...


----------



## Scythes

I finally got the DA vets box and terminator shoulder pads in the mail today, only took 26 days. Got some schol work to do so I'll be getting started on these tomorrow. I just have to remember to take pics of the before.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Rameses said:


> Aye it is the Doomseer from Chapter House studios.


Well, I very much like the painting on the pair - but the sculpt of the Doomseer looks terrible - it's badly proportioned and lacks detail. Frankly, it isn't worthy of the job you've done.


----------



## Zero Effect

Kabal of the Poisoned Vines have now a Heavy Support choice painted up.

I am surprised that I managed to complete this so soon into the month. Not like me one bit.

Before shots


Completed shots






Hope that you like the free hand on the banner and starboard panel. I decided that I would put the Kabal symbol on the panel instead of the sail due to the different sections on the sail. 

Zero Effect


----------



## Rameses

TheKingElessar said:


> Well, I very much like the painting on the pair - but the sculpt of the Doomseer looks terrible - it's badly proportioned and lacks detail. Frankly, it isn't worthy of the job you've done.


After painting the Model I am inclined to agree with your evaluation of the Model. Before painting the Model I was truly in love with it. But the lack of over all Detail, not to mention the dis proportioned legs has left me feeling less than how I started. I'll still be using the model in my Army, but I believe that it will be regulated to a Warlock position instead of the Center Stage as my "counts as Eldrad" as I had intended when I bought her.

And thank you for the compliment on my painting


----------



## Rameses

Zero Effect said:


> Kabal of the Poisoned Vines have now a Heavy Support choice painted up.
> 
> I am surprised that I managed to complete this so soon into the month. Not like me one bit.
> 
> Before shots
> ***snip photos***
> 
> 
> Hope that you like the free hand on the banner and starboard panel. I decided that I would put the Kabal symbol on the panel instead of the sail due to the different sections on the sail.
> 
> Zero Effect


I still can't over how smoothly you get your purples to turn out. And I truley love your edging work!


----------



## TheKingElessar

Rameses said:


> After painting the Model I am inclined to agree with your evaluation of the Model. Before painting the Model I was truly in love with it. But the lack of over all Detail, not to mention the dis proportioned legs has left me feeling less than how I started. I'll still be using the model in my Army, but I believe that it will be regulated to a Warlock position instead of the Center Stage as my "counts as Eldrad" as I had intended when I bought her.
> 
> And thank you for the compliment on my painting


I paint Ulthwe myself, I know it's not as easy as it can often look. 
I'm glad that I managed to not offend you at all in criticising it - it was purely about the model, as I said.
Dunno why you'd want to 'count as' Eldrad though, he's a classic model!!


----------



## jaysen

Zero Effect,

What was your method, if you don't mind me asking? Your purples are extremely regular.


----------



## Rameses

TheKingElessar said:


> Dunno why you'd want to 'count as' Eldrad though, he's a classic model!!


Mostly cause I wanted to go along with the whole fluff line of Eldrad being dead, while not giving up the awesome Eldrad game abilities.


----------



## humakt

I am now back from sunny California and I hope eveyone has got lots of painting done.

Tonight I shall start compiling the March entries, with a view to getting these posted before the end of the week.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

imm0rtal reaper said:


> A lich king for me!


The king is done!


----------



## xenobiotic

Sadly I'm going to have to drop out of this challenge. My personal life and my workload has proven that I will not be able to get enough brushwork done to complete it even with a few months off. I feel that it's better to quit early and focus on life in general rather then trying to keep up and always feeling behind on yet another part of life. I will be continuing my work in my project log instead (spreading my hobby time between more projects at a time). I wish all the remaining participants good luck with the challenge, I will check your progress


----------



## Scythes

Well, I didn't know the DA vets sprues only came with 4 hooded heads, I'm getting some more, but there's no way I'll be able to get them in time to finish this months. I'll have everything except one head done though for my 5 man sterngaurd squad, but I'll also have 5 other sternguards that were about 75% done finished along with it, hopefully that will count as a completed challenge for the month.


----------



## Ravion

I'm going to have to drop out of this comp as well. I have too much stuff going on right now and I have to save my dough for an event coming up in a few months. :smoke:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I finished my first Libby ... looks pretty good on the table ... can't complain.


----------



## Midge913

I really like the glossy finish on the blue there man, it really shines.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Midge913 said:


> I really like the glossy finish on the blue there man, it really shines.


I agree. I don't often like a glossy finish on minis but it works wonders with this colour scheme.


----------



## jaysen

I'm sad to see Xeno and Ravion dropping out, though I'm sure I'll see continued awesomeness on the projects forum.


----------



## humakt

Just 10 days till the end of the month. How are people getting on? I have almost finished doing last months thread which will be posted tonight all being well.


----------



## Josh101

Ive only got 1 more wolf to do, should get pics up by sunday:biggrin:


----------



## Moriouce

Having paint night tonight with Meldon. I have some detailing to do on my jetbikes and then all the riders left. I think I'll be able to have dem finished during next week.


----------



## Kreuger

Possessed vindicator is slowly developing . . . In the hours between when my 6 month old goes to bed and I run out of steam. Now that I'm painting it I almost regret the amount of mutation and detail, the going is very slow. Sadly, a WiP pic would be pretty bland at this point.


----------



## apidude

My second batch of Lizardmen are nearing 3/4 done. I'll try to post some WIP this weekend in my Kerotk PLOG....


----------



## EmbraCraig

I'll be using a RL ticket this month, and hoping to get a entry in for the next month or two in


----------



## Scythes

Well, I screwed up and got all excited and just got to building and painting when I finally got my DA vets in the mail. So I forgot to take a before pic, but here's them finished, minus one hooded head that should be in the mail. Enjoy.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Have you hollowed those hoods out? Intriguing...


----------



## Scythes

Yup, used my pin vice to get a couple good holes going then my dremel to hollow out the rest and smooth every thing else out. The rest of my army is skeletons in power armour, they're all undead, so Sternguard Wraiths seemed to work.


----------



## TheKingElessar

I like it, it's unusual, and certainly makes them eerie. If I were doing a LotD army, I would do my Sternguard like that. If I could have Sternguard...you get the point. Lol.


----------



## Josh101

They look awsome, really like the yellow


----------



## Scythes

I actually have 10 done now, I wanna do 10 more eventually and get a couple librarians to gate them around the table. Also, Llibrarians work in the army cuz they're kind of like loyalist 1k Sons, so librarians = sorcerors.


----------



## Red Corsairs

I'm cutting it very late and risking not having an entry for the second month in a row already, but hopefully I can get this guy painted in the next week.

My April entry is Grim Angus:


----------



## TheKingElessar

Me too...I'm going to try and do a Sanguinary Priest tomorrow, or else it'll have to be a RL card I reckon...


----------



## Meldon

I have my Skaven Warlock all painted up and ready, and he´s been like that for the last week. But I can´t get hold of a camera to take a picture with. Good thing I finished early so I can start looking around for one


----------



## Midge913

I am going to have to burn my first RL ticket this month, too much going on to get my entry started, let alone finished.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> I am going to have to burn my first RL ticket this month, too much going on to get my entry started, let alone finished.


I know how you feel. I have primed half the models in my unit but the rest needing another GS session so will not be primed until tomorrow, and my mother is visiting on Thursday.

Whilst I am not giving up hope until the last minute I suspect they will be pristine enough to be next month's entry.


----------



## troybuckle

troybuckle said:


> Ill be painting this big gal!


Done! More pics and WIP in my plog.


----------



## Meldon

I love that big Beastie! you have done a great job on him!


----------



## Turnip86

Looking awesome. It's a simple scheme but really effective on such a big beastie. I think I prefer the Tervigon varient, it has that 'YOU NO TAKE MY BABIES' look about it.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

That is a beautifully creepy model Troy. well done!


----------



## Taggerung

That Tervigon is great! Simple yet well painted. I think the only thing I would do is add a bit of color to the tongue, maybe a hint of red or purple, but that's just me


----------



## troybuckle

Thanks for all the comments and Rep Guys!!!


----------



## ItsPug

Well here's my entries again this month, one razorback - Las/Plas to be precise, sorry about the pictures but I couldn't get the second to focus properly.


----------



## TheKingElessar

It looks better with a 'Wreck' dice on top...:wink:


----------



## Scotty80

Repeating what others have said, gorgeous Tervigon, looks fantastic.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> Not sure if I'll have much time this month, but I want to get these guys done and on the table ASAP.


Finally got these lads done. Been distracted lately by my Flames of War force, but here we are. There are better pictures in my plog.


----------



## Moriouce

Meldon said:


> I have my Skaven Warlock all painted up and ready, and he´s been like that for the last week. But I can´t get hold of a camera to take a picture with. Good thing I finished early so I can start looking around for one


Bring you warlock and we do a shooting on saturday!


----------



## Scotty80

I'm sooo slow (which is why this competition is a godsend), but got the zoanthropes finished and really pleased with them


----------



## Red Corsairs

The Thunderwolves look great KF!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Red Corsairs said:


> The Thunderwolves look great KF!


Cheers RC. I was initially sceptical about these models when I saw them first, but I've come to love them.



Scotty80 said:


> I'm sooo slow (which is why this competition is a godsend), but got the zoanthropes finished and really pleased with them


Really nice work there Scotty. The brains look excellent. The bases are very GW circa 1994 though.:wink:


----------



## Scotty80

Khorne's Fist said:


> Really nice work there Scotty. The brains look excellent. The bases are very GW circa 1994 though.:wink:


Yeah, showing my gaming age there . I need to learn how to make better bases.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

My finished Knights of the White Wolf. All ten strong!


----------



## Carna

Before:









After:









I'm honestly not impressed with the shields, they look shit. But otherwise I'm satisfied.


----------



## Barnster

Wow there's been some really nice entries this month. Well done everyone 

Originally I planned to paint some hive guard, but got distracted, so I painted up a couple of zoanathropes instead, unfortunately I forgot to take a before painting shot, so can't enter them, damn

So now I'm going to try and paint a lictor in two days, it's doable....


----------



## crabpuff

This month's entry is 5 Kommandoes led by my Snikrot proxy(until I buy him). Sorry the light is terrible, had to use my phone until I get a new camera


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Carna, your models look nice, but you need to drill out the gun barrels. It will make nice models look great.


----------



## Josh101

Got my wolves finished, so sorry but I forgot a starting picture as I was so desperate to paint them. But honestly I started them in april:


----------



## Deux

I'm sad that I have to use a too much real life stuff ticket thing this month. My sorcerer has been sitting here primed and assembled and waiting for me.  I've been real busy at work this month and have had 2 funerals. >_<


----------



## TheKingElessar

...I just started painting my Priest, and have no before pic. I've only put on a loose drybrush of Mephiston red over Army Painter Red primer, so perhaps that's ok...?

Fuck, that pic's even worse than before, but I needed it asap, and the webcam was the only option...


----------



## Ultra1

couple pics of my finished entry for this month. 1 of the whole squad and a couple of the sgt close up. hope you enjoy.

PS...It's a squad from the Ultramar 501. That's right ULTRA-FREAKIN-MAR!


----------



## Ultra1

couple more close ups.


----------



## EmbraCraig

Love coming onto these threads at the end of the month and seeing everyone's work - loads of great entries this month, folks


----------



## Midge913

I love the way your cloth turned out on your guys Ultra1. Nice work.


----------



## Ultra1

Thanks Midge. easiest process ever, basecoat with offwhite, slightly wattered down black wash, and offwhite drybrush


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Great looking squad Ultra1! Really good job on they eyes. Those are my nemesis! (I HATE trying to do eyes!!! :ireful2: )

I'll be burning the midnight oil to get mine finished. Almost done!


----------



## Barnster

The cloth is drybrushed Ultra?? wow, that's a nice smooth finish you have 

My lictor got done, bit of a rush to finish, but its not like anyone ever wants to field one, I rate it as the worst unit in the tyranid elite section, yep, I honestly think its worse than a pyrovore

Anyway here he is 



















And the unit that I was going to enter, I'll put them here fore sake of completion


----------



## Moriouce

Thought I never would find any time this month but I managed to get my Altansar Jetbikes to, for me atleast, good enough tabletop standard.

The whole squadron

















Close-up on the three converted 









Hope you like them!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Those 'nids have some nice paint jobs. Good work Barnster.

And those are some spiffy jetbikes Moriouce.


----------



## apidude

*Kerotk's Servants of the Old Ones: Saurus, Unit 1, Squad 1*

April is over..... Month 2 behind us, 10 more to go.

BEFORE shots for April's challenge (as always each image links to a larger, more detail image):

 

and here are the AFTER shots......
*Saurus, Unit 1, Squad 1, Ranks 1 and 2 with command - Completed*

  
  




.


----------



## Midge913

Turned out really nice Apidude!!


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Only just managed to finish this one this month due to work!

Well here they are










Captain









Flammer









Crouched down









Chain Fist









Normal









I know the extreme highlight looks harsh but it realy is just the flash on my Iphone, in person they look bang on. I loved painting these guy's and i think i'll look at getting some more to do soon for when my painting gets better.

Next month I'll also be entering different models into the competitions as i would like to speed things up a bit and keep it from getting stale, if work gets too much though in future months i'll have to go back to the same for each.

Cheers


----------



## apidude

Looks great, RedThirst.


----------



## Saulot

Before:










Here they are today:










Cheers!


----------



## Uveron

Well, I took my time but I have managed to sort out 7 Plague Marines for my Chaos Warband, they were a bit trickier to paint than I first expected, Trying to get the balance of the Dirt, and at the same time look like they were in the same army as the light blues and bones of the rest of the army.. took some time. 

So anyway here is two group shot, will put some more single photos on my project log.


----------



## Howzaa

Well pictures still sucky this month and one day I will get round to drilling out gun barrels but for now little black circles will have to do. Flash seems to make the power weapons look a bit more drastic than they are more of a build up of colour. There were only 4 painted this month but pic does include an extra that was painted before in case anyone wondered.


----------



## Turnip86

Turnip86 said:


> About time I got my entry going so here's a before shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outriders/Pistoliers - can be built up as either so eventually they'll be magnetized. At the moment the all powerful white tack will be doing the job.


Finished - more pics on the plog (link in sig) and I might take some more detailed pics tomorrow in proper light


----------



## apidude

Turnip:
Those Pistoliers(?? I don't know Empire that well) look fantastic. Very realistic. Great job.


----------



## Turnip86

apidude said:


> Turnip:
> Those Pistoliers(?? I don't know Empire that well) look fantastic. Very realistic. Great job.


Thanks  Pistoliers are the top pic, outriders are the bottom ones.

Last day everyone, chop chop!


----------



## Old Man78

here is my effort, still needs some tidying up though, took off the scorpion iconography in the hope of putting on my home-brew symbol at a latter date


----------



## humakt

OK everbody I will close this thread on the 3rd May in the morning, so you have until then to get your entries in.


----------



## lokis222

humakt said:


> OK everbody I will close this thread on the 3rd May in the morning, so you have until then to get your entries in.


whew... thats great... i am nearly done but this has been month from hell. thought i was going to have to play a real life card, but i might still make it.


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Watch out!

I have actually passed my first hurdle!!!

*collapses in shock*

I am a little surprised - but i have managed to get my first unit of Servitors ('Counts As' Wracks) assembled and painted in time for the deadline!!!

Before:










After:










Some more detailed shots, as well as a lengthy shpiel on the army are in my project log:

Adeptus Mechanicus Project Log

Now, what to paint next month...? :scratchhead:


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

KarnalBloodfist said:


> Well, didn't find my SD card but I managed to dig out the USB cable for my camera so here's the pic of my overlord:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opted to do him in sections so I'll be able to get paint on everything w/o having to have contortionist's hands.


Here's my overlord all finished up:


----------



## crabpuff

infernalcaretaker - That is some awesome painting. I love the Blue Skin and purple rock basing. 

Karnalbloodfist - I don't know if it was intentional or not but your overload has a slight corroded effect, or that the metal is starting to pit/rust, looks good though.


----------



## infernalcaretaker

crabpuff said:


> infernalcaretaker - That is some awesome painting. I love the Blue Skin and purple rock basing.


Thankee kindly good sir!

The Purple Rock Basing has been a trademark of mine since 2006 - I will have the original culprits up in the army showcase quite soon, my Verdigris-ish Necrons, who are suffering some sort of relapse in the hibernation systems of their tomb world, and running around my local tournament scene like lunatics!

As i have mentioned in my project log, the scheme was looted from the 'My Wargame' blog, and the pallid blue hue of the flesh suits them down to the ground IMHO


----------



## Meldon

Finally the charger to the camera found it´s way home! 










And the finished Warlock looks like this









If you want more pics of him you´ll find them in my plog along with others


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Well I managed to get my tank finished by the skin of my teeth. As always, there are more pics on the Plog.

Before and After:

Regards,
DoE


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

crabpuff said:


> Karnalbloodfist - I don't know if it was intentional or not but your overload has a slight corroded effect, or that the metal is starting to pit/rust, looks good though.


Oh yeah, totally planned ...  

Seriously though, I think it ended up being a happy accident from how I paint the silver - I do a lot of drybrushing and the paint sort of splatters a bit making it look gritty and pitted.


----------



## jaysen

I got a little impatient for May and decided to go ahead and paint a second and then third model. I finished the dreadnought, but only got about half done on the Fell Blade.


----------



## Ultra1

Barnster said:


> The cloth is drybrushed Ultra?? wow, that's a nice smooth finish you have


yep, if you look really close up you can see where layering would probably come out much better, but hi think it came out to a really good tabletop standard. i know i don't have the skills to paint for competitions so i just try to get what i'd consider a tabletop+ quality. plus they're guard, there's too damn many of them and i don't have the patience to use a technique that takes longer.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Ultra1 said:


> yep, if you look really close up you can see where layering would probably come out much better, but hi think it came out to a really good tabletop standard. i know i don't have the skills to paint for competitions so i just try to get what i'd consider a tabletop+ quality. plus they're guard, there's too damn many of them and i don't have the patience to use a technique that takes longer.


Usually when white gets drybrushed over, well, anything, it turns out chalky. Yours turned out really well.


----------



## reavsie

From this:



reavsie said:


> Guardian squad this month, primed with Army Painter red:
> 
> reavsie1
> 
> Best of luck to all entering.
> 
> Reavsie


To this:

reavsie1 at 2012-04-30

Just in time - phew!


----------



## jondoe297

Meh, utter fail.
Took a picture of my liche priest without an sd card in the camera then painted the bugger alas I shall take advantage of the army swap rule and present my grey knights here!
Before









and after


----------



## Skari

Skari said:


> I would like to re-enter the RJB's that I did not even get a chance to start since last month due to life getting in the way:


There is the before. And I did get them done woo!



















I wonder what I will pick for next month.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

I'm going to use my second real life card (really isn't boding well).

I will say mid May if I need to drop out, as I have a few exams at the end of the month(ish). I should be able to get stuff painted after that.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Since the thread is staying open until the 3rd, I assume it'd be ok to finish my Priest tomorrow/Wednesday? Otherwise, I'm handing over a RL card myself...


----------



## DeathKlokk

Hmm... a coupla days and I'll be done as well...

Or the dreaded RL card for me as well.


----------



## ThumperHS

Squeaking under the wire ... 27 minutes to go :good:

Before and after ...


----------



## Kreuger

Kreuger said:


>


Well I'm tired, but I wanted to get this done!

Front:









Right:









Left:









Top:









It could definitely use more fine detail work and but its done for now. Maybe some later day I'll have the time to really polish off all the last details.

cheers!


----------



## Garion

Before









After
Here is my complete Doom of Mal/Zoanthrope


----------



## Kreuger

Garion, that looks excellent. The color areas are very definted but you still have a lot of variation in those areas.


----------



## rxcky

Alas I must use my first RL card, moving house and looking after two squigs while the missus is in hospital has taken its toll!

Will aim for two things next month if only to make myself feel better.


----------



## Taggerung

Here are my mostly finished grenadiers. I still need to finish the bases, but my indecisiveness on how to paint them delayed my progress.




























These were with my cell phone, so quality is lacking. Later tonight I will take some new photo's with the camera. Hope you like em!


----------



## jaysen

Wow, there is some real talent in the competition this year. You guys make me want to paint some more. Look out, May!


----------



## zotb

Another sucky month for me, I ended cutting two of the Lone Wolves to focus on one, I still didn't finsh him but I got the wolves close to done.


----------



## Taggerung

Some newer shots..

Grenadiers again!


----------



## smidge222

I'm going to have use a real life token this month


----------



## TheKingElessar

Screw it, token for me. I'll post the finished Priest in a different thread, but I need to accept he won't be done in time or this thread's closure, and move onto next month.


----------



## lokis222

few notes:

month from hell = final exams, 42 flight and a 12 hour jetlag, and moving my house. then.... learning i left all my basing material in canada.... as such, for the next four months, i won't be basing my models unless i can get something here.

as to the models... they look like a rush job and they are. appologies. next month will be better.

not sure why they keep coming out small....? but crtl+ will increase the screen size.














































i cannot get blood and meat to look right at all... very disappoiinted. >_<;;


----------



## humakt

Well done everybody who got an entry in. Thread is being closed. I will post up the results over the coming weekend.


----------



## Pssyche

Another Hornet. I'm rushing this to get it in.












And just to prove it's not the same Hornet over and over, Here's all three that I've entered, in Formation...













P.S. A big thanks to Humakt for letting me get these posted.


----------

